# What's up with HauntProject.com?



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I hope I'm in the right section with this question, but what is going on with HauntProject? Every time I try to access it lately, it comes up as a locked site requiring a password. Is this just a problem at my end, or has something changed?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

According to Perfessor Evil's myspace page, he's having problems with his provider at the moment, so it's popping up a login box as a result. He's working on getting it fixed.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm glad somebody asked that question. I've been trying to access that site for days...


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah sometimes it seems like the site is down and I cry because I cant hang out here....so I go back to reality. BLAHK!!
heheh


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Had a feeling there was some sort of prob with his provider,I'v also been trying to access it for days. I love to check it out through out the week & for reference.Hope he gets it back up soon....... neeeeed hauntproject fiiiiiiix................sooooooooon


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh man I hope it is fixed...love that site


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It's back up.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks like it's down again.  At least it is for me. I now get some sort of message about Welcome to vDeck. If he's having problems with his provider I think we should all subsidize him and give him a buck or two through PayPal. That should keep him up and running (or find a new provider). The site is such a great resource it would be a shame if it disappeared.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I can get there using this link.

http://www.perfessorevil.com/hauntproject/


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey thanks Spideranne!!  I was going to www.hauntproject.com with no luck. I'll us that new URL now. Thanks again.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

sweeeeeeet craaaaaaaccccckkk, er weeeeebbbbsittttteeeee


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Anyone got a working email for perfesser evil?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Fritz, Perfessor Evil passed away unexpectedly a few years ago. Last I heard there was some confusion between his family and the haunters who had volunteered to take on the site as to the hosting/passwords (or something like that). A real shame, as it was my favorite.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, hauntproject.com was by far the best of all of the sites out there. Just shows you what a great guy Perfessor Evil was for running the site for so long. It's a shame we lost such a great caretaker of the community.


----------

